# bill Hayton



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

In 1982 I sailed with a bosun called Bill Hayton on MV Causeway. I think he was from Carlisle. Does anybody know his whereabouts and contact info if possible.


----------



## karldobo (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello i sailed with Bill on King William Dec 81-may82 on my first trip she was sold at the time of our discharge in Japan he said he was from Carlise alas i have no information about him.


----------



## Mechanic-H (Apr 21, 2009)

If the state of his coffee mug was anything to go by, he is probably long gone.(Jester)
I remember him coming from Carlisle.


----------



## Richard Kendall (Feb 7, 2008)

*Bosun Bill Hayton*

Sailed twice with this chap, 1st time Aug 75 - Mar 76 on Nina Bowater, then Sept 80 - Jan 81 on Causeway, thought he was from Maryport which guess close enough to Carlisle. Not heard of him since those days.


----------

